# Ad for a kung-fu school



## TimoS (Sep 2, 2007)

[yt]lZibQBQRcTw[/yt] :ultracool


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 2, 2007)

ROFL - that is brilliant! Play up the stereotype to get people through the door (oh and a pretty girl never hurts matters either ).


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2007)

I really did enjoy that one.


----------



## bydand (Sep 2, 2007)

That was a good one.  Looked like she could have smacked him for grabbing her coffee for real.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 2, 2007)

Cute.  I wish I could move half that fast.


----------

